# USB 2.0 host controller doesn't work

## usui

Hello,

I have recently bought a USB 2.0 host controller for my external hd because my mobo doesn't support usb 2.0.

Now when I used linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r5  and devfsd (instead of udev) (This was my situation yesterday) I was

able to mount it using /dev/sda1. UHCI-hcd was at this point built in my kernel and both EHCI as OHCI were build

in as modules. I need UHCI for my mouse. When I plugged my external hd in after boot (so only UHCI was active)

my dmesg didn't see it. After modprobing EHCI dmesg did see my hd and even saw that it contained USB 2.0 slots,

however I was unable to mount is since no /dev/sd... existed. When I modprobed OHCI without EHCI I was able to mount

it cause suddenly a /dev/sda1 was created BUT it was usb 1.1 and not usb 2.0 so it wasn't good.

I searched an entire day without finding out much but at the end of the day I updated my kernel to 2.6.14.

So don't ask me anything about the above since I can no longer try it since I have a different kernel now. (I just thought

I'd say it since it may be helpful for some of you l33t people out there)

So this is the situation now:

-I'm using linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 and udev.

-I can no longer find a device to mount when I connect my external drive no matter what module I load.

UHCI is still built in and the two others are modules. When I boot my computer and switch on my external hd

dmesg doesn't see anything. (nor ehci nor ohci are autoloaded).

when I do: mount /dev/sd +TAB I get the following:

```

usui ~ # mount /dev/sd

sda10  sda14  sda4   sda8   sdb10  sdb14  sdb4   sdb8   sdc10  sdc14  sdc4   sdc8   sdd10  sdd14  sdd4   sdd8   

sda11  sda15  sda5   sda9   sdb11  sdb15  sdb5   sdb9   sdc11  sdc15  sdc5   sdc9   sdd11  sdd15  sdd5   sdd9   

sda12  sda2   sda6   sdb    sdb12  sdb2   sdb6   sdc    sdc12  sdc2   sdc6   sdd    sdd12  sdd2   sdd6   

sda13  sda3   sda7   sdb1   sdb13  sdb3   sdb7   sdc1   sdc13  sdc3   sdc7   sdd1   sdd13  sdd3   sdd7   

usui ~ # mount /dev/sd

```

If I now load the ehci module dmesg gives me the following:

```

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.3[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: reset hcs_params 0x103216 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered ports=6

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: reset hcc_params 7002 thresh 0 uframes 256/512/1024

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: capability 1000001 at 70

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: ...powerdown ports...

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: irq 11, io mem 0xeb004000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: supports USB remote wakeup

usb usb3: default language 0x0409

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0c.3

usb usb3: hotplug

usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 3-0:1.0: individual port power switching

hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 3-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 3-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

hub 3-0:1.0: state 5 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 3-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001007 POWER sig=se0 PE CSC CONNECT

hub 3-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -22

hub 3-0:1.0: port 3 not enabled, trying reset again...

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001007 POWER sig=se0 PE CSC CONNECT

hub 3-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -22

hub 3-0:1.0: port 3 not enabled, trying reset again...

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001007 POWER sig=se0 PE CSC CONNECT

hub 3-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -22

hub 3-0:1.0: port 3 not enabled, trying reset again...

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001007 POWER sig=se0 PE CSC CONNECT

hub 3-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -22

hub 3-0:1.0: port 3 not enabled, trying reset again...

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001007 POWER sig=se0 PE CSC CONNECT

hub 3-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -22

hub 3-0:1.0: port 3 not enabled, trying reset again...

hub 3-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 3.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001007 POWER sig=se0 PE CSC CONNECT

hub 3-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -22

hub 3-0:1.0: port 3 not enabled, trying reset again...

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001007 POWER sig=se0 PE CSC CONNECT

hub 3-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -22

hub 3-0:1.0: port 3 not enabled, trying reset again...

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001007 POWER sig=se0 PE CSC CONNECT

hub 3-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -22

hub 3-0:1.0: port 3 not enabled, trying reset again...

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001007 POWER sig=se0 PE CSC CONNECT

hub 3-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -22

hub 3-0:1.0: port 3 not enabled, trying reset again...

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001007 POWER sig=se0 PE CSC CONNECT

hub 3-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -22

hub 3-0:1.0: port 3 not enabled, trying reset again...

hub 3-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 3.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: devpath 3 ep0out 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: devpath 3 ep0out 3strikes

usb 3-3: device not accepting address 4, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: devpath 3 ep0out 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: devpath 3 ep0out 3strikes

usb 3-3: device not accepting address 5, error -71

hub 3-0:1.0: state 5 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

usui ~ # 

```

So it does see something.

So i say let's mount the bastard:

```

usui ~ # mount /dev/sd

sda10  sda14  sda4   sda8   sdb10  sdb14  sdb4   sdb8   sdc10  sdc14  sdc4   sdc8   sdd10  sdd14  sdd4   sdd8   

sda11  sda15  sda5   sda9   sdb11  sdb15  sdb5   sdb9   sdc11  sdc15  sdc5   sdc9   sdd11  sdd15  sdd5   sdd9   

sda12  sda2   sda6   sdb    sdb12  sdb2   sdb6   sdc    sdc12  sdc2   sdc6   sdd    sdd12  sdd2   sdd6   

sda13  sda3   sda7   sdb1   sdb13  sdb3   sdb7   sdc1   sdc13  sdc3   sdc7   sdd1   sdd13  sdd3   sdd7   

usui ~ # mount /dev/sd

```

So their is no device detected 

This is what lsusb gives me:

```

usui ~ # lsusb        

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:0604 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 840c

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 045e:0059 Microsoft Corp. Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

usui ~ # 

```

So now I load OHCI, This is the output from dmesg:

```

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: irq 5, io mem 0xeb001000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: resetting from state 'reset', control = 0x0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: enabling initreset quirk

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: intrenable 0x8000000a MIE RD WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: fminterval a7782edf

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: hcca frame #0003

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: roothub.a 01000202 POTPGT=1 NPS NDP=2(2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: created debug files

usb usb4: default language 0x0409

usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0c.0

usb usb4: hotplug

usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 4-0:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 4-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 4-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.1[C] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: irq 10, io mem 0xeb002000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: resetting from state 'reset', control = 0x0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: enabling initreset quirk

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: intrenable 0x8000000a MIE RD WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: fminterval a7782edf

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: hcca frame #0003

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: roothub.a 01000202 POTPGT=1 NPS NDP=2(2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: created debug files

usb usb5: default language 0x0409

usb usb5: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0c.1

usb usb5: hotplug

usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 5-0:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 5-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 5-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.2[D] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: irq 12, io mem 0xeb003000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: resetting from state 'reset', control = 0x0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: enabling initreset quirk

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: intrenable 0x8000000a MIE RD WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: fminterval a7782edf

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: hcca frame #0003

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: roothub.a 01000202 POTPGT=1 NPS NDP=2(2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: created debug files

usb usb6: default language 0x0409

usb usb6: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb6: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0c.2

usb usb6: hotplug

usb usb6: adding 6-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 6-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 6-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 6-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 6-0:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 6-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 6-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 6-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 6-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

```

lsusb gives me:

```

usui ~ # lsusb

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:0604 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 840c

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 045e:0059 Microsoft Corp. Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

usui ~ # 

```

So my hd has vanished.

Now I unload ehci and then lsusb gives me:

```

usui ~ # lsusb

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:0604 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 840c

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 045e:0059 Microsoft Corp. Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

usui ~ # 

```

So now he does see it. 

```

usui ~ # mount /dev/sd

sda    sda12  sda2   sda6   sdb    sdb12  sdb2   sdb6   sdc    sdc12  sdc2   sdc6   sdd    sdd12  sdd2   sdd6   

sda1   sda13  sda3   sda7   sdb1   sdb13  sdb3   sdb7   sdc1   sdc13  sdc3   sdc7   sdd1   sdd13  sdd3   sdd7   

sda10  sda14  sda4   sda8   sdb10  sdb14  sdb4   sdb8   sdc10  sdc14  sdc4   sdc8   sdd10  sdd14  sdd4   sdd8   

sda11  sda15  sda5   sda9   sdb11  sdb15  sdb5   sdb9   sdc11  sdc15  sdc5   sdc9   sdd11  sdd15  sdd5   sdd9   

usui ~ # mount /dev/sd

```

but theres still nothing to mount.

So I can't use my USB 2.0 host controller that's the problem.

Here's some extra info in case it's relevant:

```

usui ~ # uname -a     

Linux usui 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #3 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 7 19:10:21 Local time zone must be set--s i686 AMD Athlon(tm) processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

usui ~ # 

```

```

usui ~ # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

0000:00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

0000:00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

0000:00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)

0000:00:09.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 08)

0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:00:0c.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:0c.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:0c.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:0c.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5940 (rev 01)

usui ~ # 

```

And these are my usb setting in the kernel:

  <*> Support for Host-side USB                                                                                                     x x  

  x x       USB verbose debug messages                                                                                                  x x  

  x x    ---   Miscellaneous USB options                                                                                                   x x  

  x x       USB device filesystem                                                                                                       x x  

  x x    [ ]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                             x x  

  x x    [ ]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                 x x  

  x x    [ ]   USB suspend/resume (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                           x x  

  x x    ---   USB Host Controller Drivers                                                                                                 x x  

  x x    <M>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                                                                                  x x  

  x x    [ ]     Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                x x  

  x x    [ ]     Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                           x x  

  x x    < >   ISP116X HCD support                                                                                                         x x  

  x x    <M>   OHCI HCD support                                                                                                            x x  

  x x    <*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                                                                                       x x  

  x x    < >   SL811HS HCD support                                                                                                         x x  

  x x    ---   USB Device Class drivers                                                                                                    x x  

  x x    [ ]   Obsolete OSS USB drivers                                                                                                    x x  

  x x    < >   USB Bluetooth TTY support                                                                                                   x x  

  x x    < >   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support                                                                                                 x x  

  x x    <*>   USB Printer support                                                                                                         x x  

  x x    ---   NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information       x x  

  x x    <*>   USB Mass Storage support                                                                                                    x x  

  x x         USB Mass Storage verbose debug                                                                                            x x  

  x x    [ ]     Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                       x x  

  x x    [ ]     Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support                                                                                          x x  

  x x    [ ]     ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support                                                                                            x x  

  x x    [ ]     Microtech/ZiO! CompactFlash/SmartMedia support                                                                            x x  

  x x    [ ]     USBAT/USBAT02-based storage support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                        x x  

  x x    [ ]     SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia) support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                             x x  

  x x    [ ]     SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                         x x  

  x x    [ ]     Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                        x x  

  x x    [ ]     Support OneTouch Button on Maxtor Hard Drives (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                              x x  

  x x    ---   USB Input Devices                                                                                                           x x  

  x x    <*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support        

     HID input layer support                                                                                                   x x  

  x x    [ ]       Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                   x x  

  x x    [ ]     /dev/hiddev raw HID device support                                                                                        x x  

  x x    < >   Aiptek 6000U/8000U tablet support                                                                                           x x  

  x x    < >   Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support                                                                                        x x  

  x x    < >   Acecad Flair tablet support                                                                                                 x x  

  x x    < >   KB Gear JamStudio tablet support                                                                                            x x  

  x x    < >   Griffin PowerMate and Contour Jog support                                                                                   x x  

  x x    < >   MicroTouch USB Touchscreen Driver                                                                                           x x  

  x x    < >   ITM Touch USB Touchscreen Driver                                                                                            x x  

  x x    < >   eGalax TouchKit USB Touchscreen Driver                                                                                      x x  

  x x    < >   Yealink usb-p1k voip phone                                                                                                  x x  

  x x    < >   X-Box gamepad support                                                                                                       x x  

  x x    < >   ATI / X10 USB RF remote control                                                                                             x x  

  x x    < >   Keyspan DMR USB remote control (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                               x x  

  x x    < >   Apple USB Touchpad support                                                                                                  x x  

  x x    ---   USB Imaging devices                                                                                                         x x  

  x x    < >   USB Mustek MDC800 Digital Camera support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                     x x  

  x x    < >   Microtek X6USB scanner support                                                                                              x x  

  x x    ---   USB Multimedia devices                                                                                                      x x  

  x x    < >   DABUSB driver                                                                                                               x x  

  x x    ---   Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support                                                             x x  

  x x          USB Network Adapters  --->                                                                                                  x x  

  x x    [ ]   USB Monitor                                                                                                                 x x  

  x x    ---   USB port drivers                                                                                                            x x  

  x x    < >   USS720 parport driver                                                                                                       x x  

  x x          USB Serial Converter support  --->                                                                                          x x  

  x x    ---   USB Miscellaneous drivers                                                                                                   x x  

  x x    < >   EMI 6|2m USB Audio interface support                                                                                        x x  

  x x    < >   EMI 2|6 USB Audio interface support                                                                                         x x  

  x x    < >   USB Auerswald ISDN support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                   x x  

  x x    < >   USB Diamond Rio500 support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                   x x  

  x x    < >   USB Lego Infrared Tower support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                              x x  

  x x    < >   USB LCD driver support                              

   < >   USB LED driver support                                                                                                      x x  

  x x    < >   Cypress USB thermometer driver support                                                                                      x x  

  x x    < >   USB PhidgetKit support                                                                                                      x x  

  x x    < >   USB PhidgetServo support                                                                                                    x x  

  x x    < >   Siemens ID USB Mouse Fingerprint sensor support                                                                             x x  

  x x    < >   USB 2.0 SVGA dongle support (Net2280/SiS315)                                                                                x x  

  x x    < >   USB LD driver                                                                                                               x x  

  x x    < >   USB testing driver (DEVELOPMENT)                                                                                            x x  

  x x          USB DSL modem support  --->                                                                                                 x x  

  x x        USB Gadget Support  --->                  

This is the site of my usb 2.0 host controller with some relevant info (I think):

[url] http://www.ali.com.tw/eng/support/faq_linux_os_faqs.htm [/url]

This part is relevant:

3. USB:

Device ID:M5237 (ALI Southbridge:M1533,M1543,M1543C,M1543C B1,M1535,M1535D,M1535+,M1535D+)

Project Home: http://www.linux-usb.org/

Get new versions:

2.2.X: get patches from http://www.suse.cz/development/usb-backport/

2.4.X: built-in.

Linux-USB device overview: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/

Make sure your devices are supported.

Linux USB Guide: http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/book1.html

Steps for Installation Process:

ALI USB Kernel Options for 2.4.X

Main Menu

    * Select------->Support for USB

    * Select-------------->USB Controllers

    * Select----------------------> OHCI (Compaq, iMacs, OPTi, SiS, ALi, ...) support

    * Select----------------------> USB HID

    * Select------------------------------->Keyboard support

    * Select------------------------------->Mouse support

Any ideas are most appreciated and even for you guys who don't know the answer to my problem 

but took the time to read all about my situation; Thanks.

Greets

Usui

----------

## Felixlein

Do you have generic SCSI-support enabled?( normally automatically when USB-Storage is enabled.)

On my Notebook I had the reverse Problem,USB2.0 (Harddisk)worked but 1.1(USBmouse) not.

I also compiled the usb-stuff as modules;but when the EHCI-module was loaded first,the OHCI-

driver didn't initialize correctly.when I connected my mouse(or any other USB1-device,

dmesg said that my usb-cable is bad.

First I thought that this was a hardware or BIOS-problem.But then I booted a liveCD and my mouse 

got recognized correctly and worked at once. 

I finally solved this by compiling all usb-drivers in the kernel.In my case(SiS-chipset)they were

OHCI,UHCI and EHCI.

----------

## usui

Hello,

Thx for the help.

I build the three modules in my kernel and booted. 

When I do dmesg this is what I get:

```

hub 1-0:1.0: state 5 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001007 POWER sig=se0 PE CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -22

hub 1-0:1.0: port 3 not enabled, trying reset again...

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: port 3 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: state 5 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 003802 POWER OWNER sig=j CSC

hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0000, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.3: GetStatus port 3 status 003802 POWER OWNER sig=j CSC

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x0

hub 3-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

usb 3-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

usb 3-1: default language 0x0409

usb 3-1: new device strings: Mfr=56, Product=78, SerialNumber=100

usb 3-1: Product: USB2.0 Storage Device

usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Cypress Semiconductor

usb 3-1: SerialNumber: DEF107679C83

usb 3-1: hotplug

usb 3-1: adding 3-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-1:1.0: hotplug

usb-storage 3-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 3-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: -- associate_dev

usb-storage: Vendor: 0x04b4, Product: 0x6830, Revision: 0x0001

usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is -32, data is 0

usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=01 rqtype=02 value=0000 index=88 len=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_clear_halt: result = 0

usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=01 rqtype=02 value=0000 index=02 len=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_clear_halt: result = 0

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

hub 3-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 36 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

  Vendor: Maxtor 6  Model: E040L0            Rev:  0 0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x2 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommanusb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_CAPACITY (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x3 L 8 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 8 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8/8

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x3 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

SCSI device sda: 80293248 512-byte hdwr sectors (41110 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x4 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x4 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_CAPACITY (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x5 L 8 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 8 bytes, 1 entries

d called

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8/8

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x5 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

SCSI device sda: 80293248 512-byte hdwr sectors (41110 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<7>usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x6 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x6 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

 sda1

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 04 c9 2b 3f 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x7 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x7 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 04 c9 2b ff 00 00 07 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x8 L 3584 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 3584 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 3584/3584

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x8 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 04 c9 2b c7 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x9 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x9 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 04 c9 2b 07 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xa L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xa R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 04 c9 2a ff 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xb L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xb R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 04 c9 2b ef 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 04 c9 2a 77 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xd L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xd R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 04 c9 2b f7 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xe L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xe R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 3f 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10 L 32768 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 32768 bytes, 6 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 32768/32768

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 87 00 00 21 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x11 L 16896 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 16896 bytes, 5 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 16896/16896

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x11 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 a8 00 00 1f 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x12 L 15872 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 15872 bytes, 4 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 15872/15872

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x12 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 02 3f 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x13 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x13 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

```

that's it :p

lsusb gives me:

```

usui ~ # lsusb

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 03f0:0604 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 840c

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:0059 Microsoft Corp. Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

So my system sees it whitch is good.

BUT:

```

usui ~ # mount /dev/sd

sda    sda14  sda6   sdb10  sdb2   sdb8   sdc12  sdc4   sdd    sdd14  sdd6

sda1   sda15  sda7   sdb11  sdb3   sdb9   sdc13  sdc5   sdd1   sdd15  sdd7

sda10  sda2   sda8   sdb12  sdb4   sdc    sdc14  sdc6   sdd10  sdd2   sdd8

sda11  sda3   sda9   sdb13  sdb5   sdc1   sdc15  sdc7   sdd11  sdd3   sdd9

sda12  sda4   sdb    sdb14  sdb6   sdc10  sdc2   sdc8   sdd12  sdd4   

sda13  sda5   sdb1   sdb15  sdb7   sdc11  sdc3   sdc9   sdd13  sdd5   

usui ~ # mount /dev/sd

```

So I still can't mount it. Unless it's a different device?

So I don't think it worked.

Thanks for the idea though  :Smile: 

I appreciate it  :Smile: 

btw about the generic scsi support, I have that enabled:

 < > RAID Transport Class                                                                  x x  

  x x                        --- SCSI device support                                                                   x x  

  x x                           legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                                          x x  

  x x                        ---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)                                              x x  

  x x                        <*>   SCSI disk support                                                                   x x  

  x x                        < >   SCSI tape support                                                                   x x  

  x x                        < >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                                                    x x  

  x x                        <*>   SCSI CDROM support                                                                  x x  

  x x                             Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)                                x x  

  x x                        <*>   SCSI generic support                                                                x x  

  x x                        < >   SCSI media changer support                                                          x x  

  x x                        ---   Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs                           x x  

  x x                        [ ]   Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device                                                  x x  

  x x                        [ ]   Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)                                    x x  

  x x                        [ ]   SCSI logging facility                                                               x x  

  x x                              SCSI Transport Attributes  --->                                                     x x  

  x x                              SCSI low-level drivers  --->                   

NB. I'm not really familliar with udev so maybe the problem lies there?? 

Greets 

Usui

----------

## Felixlein

Hi!

Sorry for replying so late!

have no real experience with "not-motherboard-usb-controllers"

but one time I messed up my udev-sytem when I updated udev and 

forgot to do an etc-update afterwards.the udev-rules files were missing

 and got repaired by etc-update when I ran it.

(had also a problem with net.lo for similar reasons)

good luck and regards.

----------

## dbergst

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0000:00:0c.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) 
> 
> 0000:00:0c.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) 
> ...

 

I initially purchased an ALi based USB 2.0 card to upgrade my machine and had nothing but problems with USB 2.0 timeouts.  After returning the card, I shopped for a card with an NEC chip (Belkin 5 port USB 2.0, Model # F5U220) and it works great under linux (2.6.14-gentoo-r2).

----------

## usui

Hello,

Thank you guys for replying, don't worry about it being it a bit late (better late than never right  :Wink: ).

I'll first try the etc-update thing and if that doesn't work I'll buy a different card (the one you suggested dbergst).

Greets 

Usui

----------

